
TechCrunch UK - Will TheFunded be good or bad for Europe? - paulsb
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2008/04/16/will-thefunded-be-good-or-bad-for-europe/
======
paulsb
Related:
[http://www.thecoffeeshopsofmayfair.com/2008/04/thefundedcom-...](http://www.thecoffeeshopsofmayfair.com/2008/04/thefundedcom-
em.html)

